# northwest  Pa any one ??



## canon_kid (Sep 14, 2010)

any one wanna shoot in the north west pa area ? erie ? edinboro ? grove city?  I shoot it all, land scapes, city scapes. I know of  alot of good places for waterfalls  nice creeks and so forth and so forth. if your a sports guy how about a moto cross or atv race ?

if you want to get together shoot me a pm


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 15, 2010)

im from ny but id def consider a road trip for some nice country/mountain and cityscape shots of PA


----------

